# brown bottle with fish and scales embossed.



## jeanie (Apr 10, 2004)

I found a brown bottle with a fish and fish scales embossed over the entire screw top bottle.
 I am thinking cod liver oil but have yet to identify it...anyone know a similar looking bottle ?
 <img src="http://1355j.homestead.com/files/carli/bottles/fishbottle.jpg">


----------



## Scarlet Lily (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi Jeanie,

 I have the same bottle as you do, it is indeed a cod liver oil bottle, McKesson Laboratories.  They date to the 1920's - 1930's.   I know this post is old, so I hope you see it!

 Here's a link with a few other great bottles as well as the cod liver oil bottle.

Digger Odell question from December




> Hi, Just saw a bottle I recently got at auction written up on your site. It is the amber Mckesson Laboratories cod liver oil bottle with the fish scales and fish. This one has a intact label, faded but still readable. It is unopened, and leaks a little. My question - Should I open and dispose of contents before selling? Is it worth much? and what is the approx age? Thanks tammy4302
> 
> I would not dump the contents unless it was absolutely necessary. These date to the 1920-30 period and with a label ought to bring $25-30.  Digger.


----------

